#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Προσθήκη ή όχι; Ποια τάξη για τον προϋπολογισμό;

## AL_X

Καλησπέρα σας,
Θα ήθελα να μάθω το εξής : Σε οικόπεδο με υφιστάμενο κτίσμα (με άδεια το 89) θέλω να προσθέσω δίπλα σε απόσταση <Δ> μεταξύ τους ανεξάρτητο κτήριο.
1 ) Στις αμοιβές θα το δηλώσω σαν προσθήκη κατ επέκταση ή νέο κτήριο ;
2) Το νέο αυτό κτήριο  είναι επιπλωμένα διαμερίσματα ( Η επιχείρηση έχει ελάχιστες υποχρεωτικές απαιτήσεις για 4 κλειδιά κατά ΕΟΤ ενώ με βάση τα βαθμολογούμενα κριτήρια αξιολόγησης κατατάσσεται στην κατηγορία των 3 κλειδιών).Σε τι τάξη κατατάσσεται στις αμοιβές
 Α , Β ή Γ ; Κατά ΕΟΤ δεν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία σε κλειδιά και τάξη.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων .

----------

